# Finished Looted Wagon (DE Raider) and Meganob conversion!!



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

so i finished my looted raider and am currently working on the meganob. needs hydraulics and the other tl shoota or w.e and a backpack thing with exhaust pipe.
i was only looking at pictures, and had no clue on how to go about it...as i've never converted anything like this before, only boys to kommandos, but that was backpacks stickbomb and a change of knife position. no plasticard involved lol.

anyways tell me what you think  i'm new to miniatures, but am decently progressing on my orks 










And the meganob


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

and the meganob continues...


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work on the looted raider. I like it a lot.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The looted wagon-trike is pretty awesome and hilarious. 

The nob however looks way too boxy and plain. His grots look like they were skimping on his gubbinz . . . . and made ork mega-footy pajamas.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> The looted wagon-trike is pretty awesome and hilarious.
> 
> The nob however looks way too boxy and plain. His grots look like they were skimping on his gubbinz . . . . and made ork mega-footy pajamas.


i can't read that 2nd half without lmao-ing. x'DDDDD
this is the first time i've dealt with plasticard do this extent >< I had no idea
how to go about it!

but hah XD thank you guys


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The wagon looks great, but it could do with a bit more orking up. Personally I think they'd have replaced the sail with an orky banner or something similar. Still worthy of some rep though.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The wagon looks great, but it could do with a bit more orking up. Personally I think they'd have replaced the sail with an orky banner or something similar. Still worthy of some rep though.


very true >< i'm just so fond of DE vehicles, i was reluctant in washing it so much :\ but for orks the dirty look fits in 

maybe i'll add something to it :3


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Khorne's Fist about the raider. The gubbins and trophies are a good start though. Consider painting an ork glyph over the sail (that way you don't need to repaint).


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately needs more gubbins. The Nob is decent for a converted model, you need to add rivets and stuff to create a more slapped together and "realistic" model. There is nothing to suggest that the armour plates are held together. What you could do is add putty and use your blade to press in some lines to create a weld bead.


----------



## PedroChidders (Mar 1, 2012)

Loving the Raider, looks excellent and really original


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know, I kind of like the Nob. I never really thought of Orks as having great manufacturing methods anyways. Maybe he literally did staple some metal onto himself or steal something from another Ork.

Either way, they both look good. Great start.


----------

